# RichTextBox



## Morpheus (5. August 2003)

Hi,

Kennt jemand die Schaltfläche "RichTextBox" ?
Findet sich unter den Komponenten bei 
"Microsoft Rich TextBox Control 6.0 (SP4)"

Mit dieser Textbox kann man angeblich in jeder Zeile eine andere Schriftfarbe benutzen, so das sich der Text von Zeile zu Zeile in der Farbe unterscheidet... nur weiß ich net wie des gehen soll..

Wenn sich jemand damit auskennt, könnt derjenige mal ne kleine Beschreibung schreiben? Wär klasse!


Thx, Morpheus


----------



## Daxi (6. August 2003)

Namen:
rtb = Name der RichTextBox
Text1 = Textbox mit dem Text, der Eingefügt werden soll.
Farbe = Farbe im Format Long
Code:
    l = Len(rtb.Text)
    rtb.SelStart = l
    rtb.SelText = vbCrLf & Text1
    rtb.SelStart = l + 2
    rtb.SelLength = Len(Text1)
    rtb.SelColor = Farbe

Der Text wird immer in der nächsten Zeile eingefügt und in Farbe dargestellt.

Projekt: http://daxis.de/tutorials.de/rtbcolor.rar

Wäre nett, wenn du mich in deinem Programm erwähnen würdest.
(Im Info-Dialog oder so)
Hinweis wie:


> Geholfen haben:
> Daxi (http://daxis.de)


wäre nett.


----------



## foxxx (6. August 2003)

Nicht nur Zeilenweise... du kannst damit wenn du willst jedem Buchstaben eine extra Farbe, Fettdruck, kursiv geschrieben, unterstrichen oder durchgestrichen machen.

Ein sehr schönes Beispiel findest du http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0258.html

Oder du kannst das Projekt http://www.activevb-archiv.de/downloadstore/tipps/vb6/tipp0258.zip downloaden.

MfG

f0x


----------



## Daxi (6. August 2003)

Das Zeilenweise bezieht sich auf das Beispiel.
Ist in diesem Beispiel so. Sont kann das grundsätzlich für jedes Zeichen im Text gemacht werden.


----------



## foxxx (6. August 2003)

Eine RTB kann sogar noch viel mehr... du kannst den Insert-Key Status ändern und wie ich auf ActiveVB gesehn habe sogar ein Bitmap platzieren, etwas auf das ich nicht selbst gekommen wäre..


----------



## NRFi (8. August 2003)

dann hab ich da mal ne frage.
wie krieg ich die position des blinkenden cursors raus, also nicht den mousepointer, sonder das blinkende ding auf der RTB?



krieg das nicht raus :-(


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. August 2003)

Mit SelStart.


----------



## NRFi (8. August 2003)

ähm sorry, total fehlformuliert, meine frage  

ich meinte, wie krieg ich die position dieses blinkis in der einheit des form.width, form.height oder so ähnlich raus?


----------

